# Excessive Blow-By on a 1920 Ford



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm getting a lot of blow by on a tractor I just bought. It also drips a drop of oil about every 5 seconds or so out of the tube. What is the cause of this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum! If the tractor has been setting for a long time or especially has been idled a lot recently, this can aggravate this problem. If you have good oil pressure and have checked everything over good, sometimes working the tractor real hard for several hours will help this problem by getting everything up to operating temp and help get the piston rings seated in a little better. 

On the worst case side of things, depending upon how bad the blowby is, the piston rings could be excessively worn and may need to be replaced.


----------



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The unit did sit for a long time before I got it. There was about twice the required amount of oil in it when I first got it. I got into it for $1000 so even if I have to ring it, I still think I stole it for a 94 model unit that's clean and straight as a pin.

Thanks again for the help and I hope to be a regular contributor to TF. I loves my tractors.


----------



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ford-fan _
> *I'm getting a lot of blow by on a tractor I just bought. It also drips a drop of oil about every 5 seconds or so out of the tube. What is the cause of this? *


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

which tube is the oil leaking from? 

I would also check the oil pressure relief tube that comes out of the top of the valve cover. Don't remember the name (positive crankcase somthingorother??) but I know on my tractor I had stuffed a bolt into the tube prior to power washing the engine and forgot to take it out. It caused pressure to build up in the engine so that it pushed oil past the rings and any other weak spot on the engine. Took a while to find but after I removed the bolt the oil problems stopped.

Andy


----------



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

I believe the tube you are talking about is the one that the oil drips out of.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ford-fan _
> *Thanks for the reply. The unit did sit for a long time before I got it. There was about twice the required amount of oil in it when I first got it. I got into it for $1000 so even if I have to ring it, I still think I stole it for a 94 model unit that's clean and straight as a pin.
> 
> Thanks again for the help and I hope to be a regular contributor to TF. I loves my tractors. *


Yes I would agree that you got a great deal on this tractor for the price. 

Do you have a service manual for it yet. It may give you ideas as to why pressure maybe building up enough to push oil out the breather tube. You mentioned that it was overfilled with oil. I am guessing you corrected this condition and it still has the blow by?


----------



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to go pick up a throttle cable tomorrow. I was planning on grabbing a service manual while I was there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A certain minimal amount of blowby is normal. I think 1 drop in 5 minutes is a little high though. How many hours are on this tractor's engine?


----------



## Ford-fan (Oct 26, 2008)

There are 902 hours on the tractor. I'm assuming that is right because every thing else seems to be in good working order. I'm going to run it pretty hard for a few hours as suggested earlier and see if it has a stuck ring or something that'll work itself loose after a fresh oil change.


----------

